# Help Identifying Breed :)



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

this is the wild one i found outside, she's in good health, but is she a Field mouse? or something else?...


----------



## motorbaby8111 (Apr 13, 2011)

idk but shes cutie


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I would say that's a really cute field mouse.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's a sort of agouti, I think...big eyes!! Lots of yellow in the fur...perhaps a light agouti. Nice for a wildie!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

You want to know the species......and field mouse is not a species...nor does it indicate any specific species.

It looks to me like she is just a house mouse....the same species as domestic mice.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Stina said:


> You want to know the species......
> 
> It looks to me like she is just a house mouse....the same species as domestic mice.


Ditto


----------

